# Repro Woodgrain Sport wheel color off



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get a nice reproduction woodgrain wheel with all the hardware for Christmas. The quality is great but the woodgrain stain color is not even close to my dash and console colors. I'd like it to be quite a bit darker but I don't know how to go about doing it.

It's molded plastic with the grain molded in. How do i prep it, stain it, and top coat it? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think you do. It is what it is. That said, anything CAN be changed. Check out the wood wheel restoration kits on line at Eastwood, etc. These kits are for plastic wood wheels. If it were me, knowing what they cost, I would NOT mess with it. These wheels originally were _considerably_ more 'tan' colored than the console and dash.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes that's exactly how I'd describe it. Considerably more tan color than the dash. I'll take a picture of it and see what you guys think.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there are some water based stains made for fiberglass doors that may work to darken it up but do not use anything solvent based on it.


----------

